# Dog Walk: The Movie



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I really wanted to share my dog walks with all of you so I made a video. I used my crappy camera phone since that is all I have. 

I made a lot of mistakes editing it since this was my first time and I think in the future, my videos will come out better.

I like to call this the 'Saving Private Ryan' style of video making. LOL It is herky jerky to say the least. IF you can stand to watch it, I appreciate you. I didn't realize how shaky it was until after a lot of time spent on it. I used YouTube's anti-shaky camera to help, which is why the text is all over the place. 

I plan to make more movies though so I consider this a learning experience. 

So, without further ado.....


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Haha I think you're in my realm of shakiness with the video....especially when you have a leash aaaand watching everyone. I've been spending a lot of time leash walking my guys in the morning, and they are like Dozer......just come right on over to get the leash put on. In fact I use a coupler for Ari and Kai, and Ari will line right up once Kai is attached.

We have a bonus with the bouncing wiener too.....love it. You have a really nice crew


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I so envy you guys who have dogs you can walk off leash! The one downside to having JRT's is that they take off when off leash! Dozer is so freaking calm! Sarge is my favorite because I am a small dog person. You have a really good place for walking but no way could I just walk through that mud. I hate mud.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice pack you have! I love Dozer! That's awesome they can be off leash. I bet they love their walks. Do you get to walk those trails often? I'm curious, how come Dozer can't be off leash around people? Do the other two behave and ignore people/dogs if you see them? I love taking my two on walking trails. 

Sorry for the questions, just curious!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I tried training Dozer to stay with us and he does but we have run into dirt bikers and quads and Dozer chases them. The other two may bark but they listen to me and come to me. For safety reasons, I have to leash Dozer. I use the prong collar because when he sees a deer or people, his first instinct is to bolt at them which can very easily pull my arm out of its socket or I could lose the leash entirely which would defeat the purpose. 
I use the trails every time we walk (which varies from 3-5 days a week). When I can't go on a full blown walk we just walk up and down the driveway (like during hunting season). The driveway is a half decent walk too and a good place to potty.

Thank you guys for braving through my earthquake of a movie. LOL. I am going to make more which are (hopefully) more watchable. And I encourage you to post movies too. I get to know you guys but sometimes pictures aren't enough. Does your dog do a great trick? Do they just do something funny? POST IT!

I asked for a video camera for my birthday LOL.


----------

